# Jet JMD18 Mill Drill Project - Headboard Brackets for a Customer



## BladesIIB (Apr 30, 2021)

Quick customer project here.  Had some plastic angle headboard brackets that broke and he wanted them made from steel.  Started with some 2x2x1/8" Angle Iron.  I thought this was going to be a relatively simple project but it had some good challenges to reduce chatter, improve the set up and just get all my math correct cutting these unique slots. Also, good use of the DRO on the mill.

Fun project and it turned out well. Customer was happy, I learned a lot and that is what it is really all about.


----------



## Alcap (May 1, 2021)

Always enjoy watching different things being machined/made . Sometimes like watching your video I think of things I might need or do if I ever have a job similar. I was thinking on milling the angle like you did or thin stock if it would have worked better to clamp down on a sacrificial plate maybe even hardwood right to the table ? Thanks for posting .


----------



## BladesIIB (May 1, 2021)

Alcap said:


> Always enjoy watching different things being machined/made . Sometimes like watching your video I think of things I might need or do if I ever have a job similar. I was thinking on milling the angle like you did or thin stock if it would have worked better to clamp down on a sacrificial plate maybe even hardwood right to the table ? Thanks for posting .


Yes, I think clamping it down on a 2x2 would have made it a lot smoother. Leave a tail in a t slot for alignment, would have worked well. Like you I enjoy the 1 off projects and figuring out these better ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------

